# What to do with the meat?



## NDhunter7

I use to shoot carp and decided i dont like the taste. Now i shoot about 10 or so for my neighbor lady who enjoys eating them. I hate leaving my bowfishing spot when i can still see many more carp, but i dont want to shoot and waste them.

Anyone have any ideas what to do with extra meat so i could shoot more. What do you guys do with your fish if you dont eat them.


----------



## neb_bo

i usualy feed the ***** and turtles, but i also chop up a few to put in the garden, and use them for trap bait. carp are an overly abundant species, and are a detriment and nuisance to most waterways. i dont feel bad at all about throwing dead carp back in the water, as i know they will get eaten by turtles, crawfish, minnows, other fish, and whatever finds them.


----------



## NDhunter7

Thanks for the response any trappers who want some carp meat pm me i live in fargo, nd


----------



## carp_killer

i smoke some and use the rest for trapping bait


----------



## Plainsman

The last carp I shot (last week-end) I transported two miles to a north facing slope (hillside) with some trees that keep the sun off the ground. About three feet of snow is still there, and I buried 18 carp in the snow on that hillside. It's on private land and 1/4 mile from a coyote den. My idea is that this puts the carp to good use, and takes the pressure off other prey species within their territory. It worked last year, and a female coyote at the site has been kicking dirt out of two of the holes at that site this spring. 
I also know a farmer that will feed them to his pigs. Well, that was a few years ago. Like others I do burry some in the garden also. Some I just burry in an old gravel pit on private land. If you have a lot of carp a tractor helps.


----------



## mn_outdoorsman

trapper_2 said:


> i smoke some and use the rest for trapping bait


you eat everything you kill im beggining to think


----------



## Horsager

Catfood, some farmer always needs more catfood.


----------



## M*F

mn_outdoorsman said:


> trapper_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i smoke some and use the rest for trapping bait
> 
> 
> 
> you eat everything you kill im beggining to think
Click to expand...

He never said anthing about eating them :lol:


----------



## mn_outdoorsman

i no the guy though and he eats carp beaver **** muskrat and it seems like everything else he kills


----------



## carp_killer

mn_outdoorsman said:


> trapper_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i smoke some and use the rest for trapping bait
> 
> 
> 
> you eat everything you kill im beggining to think
Click to expand...

i aint tried possum yet


----------



## whisker

Commons makes good cut bait & chum,...nice & oily. The buffalo, grass, and bigheads are quite TASTEE! A great way to stock the freezer for winter!


----------



## jgat

Man, I thought only Iowegians and ate carp.


----------



## neb_bo

thats true whisker, i think the best fish i ever ate was grass carp. these guys would fillet them, then cut of the red belly meat, and cut them in between every 2 bones, about 1.5", and fry them. what you get is a peice about 1.5x 6-8" of delicious white meat, just like crappe with 2 big bones that are easy to eat around. i havent tried the bigheads yet, but i think im gonna cut some up this year and try it. ive also eaten commons, and buffalo, and there good as long as there scored right. a couple of restaraunts here will even buy them from you for fish fries.


----------



## Duckslayer100

I've never been a fan of eating carp, but if you like it, be my guest! 
uke:


----------



## whisker

I was raised in the mountains of Colorado, an avid trout fisherman. I swore I'd never eat a nasty old carp (still won't eat common carp),... until a year ago when a friend showed me boneless fillets and how to get rid of the red meat on bigheads, buffs, and grass carp.
As plankton and mainly vegetation eaters they are a whole world away from the common carp. Firm white flaky meat...some of the best I've ever had!


----------



## Duckslayer100

welll, if any of those make it this far north, I'll be sure to try some. :wink:


----------



## Duckslayer100

Scratch, that, we DO have buffs...but not the others.
Buffs are alright smoked...but I haven't had too many things that aren't good smoked. :lol:


----------



## weasle414

I've been throwing mine out by my uncles corn fields (it's showing, too! The corn is as high as the hood of my truck!) I've been hoping the ***** would come in and eat some of them to get them away from the house, no such luck. Is there any way that I could cut them up to make them more appealing to the *****?


----------



## MossyMO

weasle414
If you can stomache it, you could always use a meat grinder !!! :gag:


----------



## carp_killer

gar are very good eating and the best part is no bones all this thread is about carp and other species so i thought i would mention some others freshwater drum is also good bullhead aint bad


----------



## weasle414

trapper_2 said:


> bullhead aint bad


I hope that wasn't sarcasm. I've been trying to talk my friends into trying my sauteed bullhead, but nobody believes that it's good.

Mo, I think I could stomache the meat grinder, but my dad would probably kill me if I used his. I can handle the smell of the fish being cut and ground up pretty well and there aren't very many things that make me want to throw up by sight. Would it work just as good to just cut it up like a fillet but leave everything attached to the fish? I shot a little one this morning and I just cut it open so it's guts are spilling out and cut the sides up on it so all the meat is showing and I'm hoping that they'll come in to it and stay out of the feed.


----------



## neb_bo

if you wanna eat commons, you can score them. to do this, you gut and scale them like anything else, then you cut up between each bone from the belly to the back. cut them into about three sections so they will fit in the pan better, then fry them in oil. i dont recommend this, i tried some commons earlier this year, and they suck. i have done a few grassies and bigheads, and they are awesome, but im doing something wrong, because they still have the little y bones in them, but nothing that you cant eat around. i shot my first smallmouth buffalo the other night, and whisker says they are great, but i didnt clean it.


----------



## whisker

neb_bo said:


> i shot my first smallmouth buffalo the other night, and whisker says they are great, but i didnt clean it.


You mean you ate that sucker scales, guts, and all? 
You da man bo,....you da man!!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
We need to make a run "downstream" pretty soon.


----------



## carp_killer

weasle414 said:


> trapper_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bullhead aint bad
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that wasn't sarcasm. I've been trying to talk my friends into trying my sauteed bullhead, but nobody believes that it's good.
> 
> Mo, I think I could stomache the meat grinder, but my dad would probably kill me if I used his. I can handle the smell of the fish being cut and ground up pretty well and there aren't very many things that make me want to throw up by sight. Would it work just as good to just cut it up like a fillet but leave everything attached to the fish? I shot a little one this morning and I just cut it open so it's guts are spilling out and cut the sides up on it so all the meat is showing and I'm hoping that they'll come in to it and stay out of the feed.
Click to expand...

no i dont mind bullhead at all i would just rather have gar


----------



## neb_bo

ive heard gar is like crab meat almost. i eat alot of bullheads, there is a pond by moms that is loaded with em, but i do put them in a tank to clean out for a few days just because the pond is so muddy.

ya damn right, i eat all my fish whole, they are more nutritious that way, but only hardcores like me can pull off stuff like that :rock: !

what you doing tommorrow night mike? we might have to head east.


----------



## jkern

whisker said:


> We need to make a run "downstream" pretty soon.


From what I hear...YES YOU DO!!!

Just wish I could swing it myself right now. Might come up in 2 weeks and justify it to the wife that Im going scouting so its easier for HER to get a paddy. :lol:


----------



## whisker

Josh,...If you want to get together for a massacre let me know when you're coming this way,...and I'll bring my boat up too.
8)


----------



## universitywaterfowler

INSTRUCTIONS ON WHAT TO DO WITH CARP MEAT: Throw in backyard for raccoons. raccoons show up to eat..... shoot the raccoons. Crows come to eat raccoons... shoot the crows. GIANT PILE OF DEATH=STINKS=MOVE :sniper:


----------



## Stonegoblet

well, i save it for the next day. I suggest using it as bait for crabbing or if you hunt small game, such as ***** or crows, you could use it for that. 'specially *****.


----------



## stickemdeep

catfish bait for me.


----------



## bmxfire37

i use it for fish bait, and turlte bait. but usually ill catch a bumnch and take dowmn to the shelter.... its not exactly a largemouth... but its something atleast they keep takeing it and askign me to bring it.


----------

